# Switzerland



## King_Matt (Dec 1, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone has worked or is working in Switzerland as a chef?

thanks,

matt


----------



## banjo1071 (Dec 3, 2014)

No, but i live and work there (but not as a chef) PM me if you need info...


----------



## King_Matt (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi banjo, I was just wondering about salaries. I know there is no minimum wage in switzerland but was wondering what is the lowest someone would get in the hospitality industry. Which canton do you love in? thx for the help!


----------



## banjo1071 (Dec 8, 2014)

pm send


----------

